# Kultura > Arti shqiptar > Arti botëror >  Ndërron jetë legjenda e fotografisë Richard Avedon

## StormAngel

Erion Kaçorri

Fotografi që solli revolucion në botën e fotografisë së modës dhe që e konsideronte atë si një formë arti Richard Avedon ndërroi jetë të premten në moshën 81 vjeçare. Avendon arriti shumë sukses me fotografinë bardhë dhe zi, duke u kthyer një ndër ikonat e botës së fotografisë. Ai pesoi hemoragji në tru muajin e kaluar ndërsa fotografonte në Texas për gazetën New Yorker. Influenca e Avedon në botën e fotografisë ishte e pamasë dhe sensi i tij që krijoi për moden konsiderohet si era e top modeleve duke fiksuar në celuloid emra të njohur si Cindy Craëford dhe Naomi Campbell. Por Avedon mori një drejtim tjetër duke mos mbetur vetëm në fushën e modes. Ai fotogarafoi figura të famshme si Marilyn Monroe dhe Michael Moore. Qysh në vitet 50 ai u fut në elitën e 10 fotografëve më të mirë në botë dhe mund të quhet pa frikë si babai i fotografisë bardh e zi. .

----------


## Le Piaf

Lavdi paste.

----------


## MI CORAZON

*Richard Avedon (1923  2004)*

----------

